
Show HN: Multiplayer Codenames game using socket.io - polishdude20
My friend and I got together to build this Codenames game online to play with your friends. We usually play twice a week and voice chat over Facebook.<p>Might be useful to some of ya&#x27;ll!<p>Let me know what you think!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gamecraft.live
======
amw
Nicely done, would love to contribute some bugfixen, source code hosted
anywhere?

------
uxamanda
Thanks for entertaining me and my family for a couple hours today :-)

